# Period type pains



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi, I'm 6 wks pg and so far have had no symtoms (no sore boobs, sickness, nothing) but my clinic have been monitoring my Hcg levels which have been exceeding the average increase rate on every occassion. At the weekend when I was dead on 6 weeks I got pain that was exactly like the pain I get when my period arrives, it came and went 3 times over a 2 hour period, but no blood at all. Then nothing yesterday but today on my way home from work got another period type pain that was so severe it made me throw up (again something that has happened in the past when my period has arrived). This time it only lasted about 15 mins but was far worse than Sunday. 
I'm having my first scan tomorrow but am really worried now. Is this kind of pain normal?
Thanks
Jx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Everyone reacts to pregnancy differently and this may be normal for you.  You are having scan tomoprrow, and i feel that anything i say will not be as reassuring as your scan.  

Good luck

Jan


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Jan, keep trying to tell myself things must be okay as there's been no blood.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

good, let us know...


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Well it's a little inconclusive. He said not to worry about the pains so long as there was no bleeding as it's probably just the uterus stretching but he couldn't see anything in the sac. He said it was too early although almost everyone at the same stage has me has found a heartbeat at this point so I guess I just have to wait and see
Jx[br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 15:49Thought I would post this in case anyone else has the same question. I had a repeat scan today and they found a heartbeat which I'm so relieved about so clearly the period type pains were not indicitive of anything bad but just the uterus stretching
Jx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Great news....

Jan xx


----------

